# Browser You Like?



## buggy (Mar 15, 2010)

I personally like Google Chrome - it's so much faster than IE and doesn't break down that much!

Sorry it's not search engine, it's internet explorer. Wrong title...


----------



## jason d (Mar 15, 2010)

It is actually called an "*Internet Browser*" (as "Internet Explorer" is the name of Microsoft's Internet browser).

That aside...

I like Chrome for it's simplicity and speed but my fav Internet browser is definately Firefox, it just has so many customizable add-ons for just about anything I think will make my Internet experience better. Simply the best in my opinion. And with every new version it get's faster and faster as well.


----------



## Curt (Mar 15, 2010)

I currently use Chrome both for my Mac and the other computer. I would prefer to use Firefox, but it simply stopped working one day, and no number of re-installs have fixed the problem.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 15, 2010)

I use Internet Explorer. Because I'm too chicken to try something else.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 15, 2010)

I like Opera. I have had similar problems with Firefox as Rev. Lovelace.


----------



## Edward (Mar 15, 2010)

Browsers:

I use Firefox for Win XP and Win Vista; Seamonkey for Linux.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 15, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> I use Internet Explorer. Because I'm too chicken to try something else.


 
As time goes on, I find myself agreeing with Ben more and more. I'm not sure whether he is getting more reasonable, or whether. . . . (never mind). 

I've tried all sorts of browsers. I used Firefox for a while but despised the display. Same for Opera. Safari flunked being able to render some websites properly. I'm too scared of Google Chrome because Google got me to use its toolbar and then, later, I found that it was keeping track of every search and every webpage I had performed, even if I had deleted history and cleared cookies. I didn't like that because it wasn't clearly disclosed. It took a bit of research to disable it.

In the end, I am just too lazy to try to figure out the optimum browser. IE works, for the most part, especially on some specialty websites I use professionally. So it remains the primary browser.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 15, 2010)

I really prefer Firefox--it's much more customizable, in my opinion.


----------



## raekwon (Mar 15, 2010)

I've been a Firefox user since way back when it was called "Phoenix". No plans on changing.


----------



## Michael (Mar 15, 2010)

Chrome. All this hype about Google wanting to know and trace everything and take over the world is a bunch of bologna. I ain't scared!


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 15, 2010)

Michael Turner said:


> Chrome. All this hype about Google wanting to know and trace everything and take over the world is a bunch of bologna. I ain't scared!



Well, I was scared, just a little. It all started last February when Google Buzz automatically started on my gmail account. Then I learned of something called "Web History" that was an automatic recording of every website I visited. No big deal, really, except I was miffed that it happened without me being aware of it.

I logged into the Web History webpage with my gmail account info, and, yup, there was a nice list of all the websites I visited since 2007 when I activated that particular gmail account. Sure, I wasn't doing anything illegal or immoral, but I certainly didn't want Google's servers keeping a record of my research on tax fraud, bankuptcy fraud, clients, potential clients, and, probably scariest of all, my PuritanBoard browsing habits. . . .

I was able to delete the records and stop the automatic search, but those records are still on some backup file in California, no doubt. And I wasn't asked to opt in (at least not obviously). Google just assumed I wanted the service.

Similar thing happened with Buzz when they rolled it out in February. People had no idea that their email contact list became open to anyone with a Buzz account by default. I think Google's fixed that, but they really were hamhanded about it initially.


----------



## Edward (Mar 15, 2010)

VictorBravo said:


> Michael Turner said:
> 
> 
> > Chrome. All this hype about Google wanting to know and trace everything and take over the world is a bunch of bologna. I ain't scared!
> ...


 
I recall some discussion in the past as to whether an attorney could ethically used GMail to communicate with a client, since the info was known to be parsed by a third party.


----------



## jandrusk (Mar 15, 2010)

Chrome is my primary browser and I use Firefox as a backup. I refuse to use Internet Exploder and for good reason. The majority of the spyware is delivered through IE. Oh and by the way, when it comes to my home computing experience; it's only Ubuntu Linux.


----------



## Grillsy (Mar 15, 2010)

Chrome and I have an exclusive relationship.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 15, 2010)

I use Chrome, now that it has add-on capabilities and supports my ad-blocking plugin. I only use IE for PayPal, since PayPal won't support Chrome for whatever reason.


----------



## Curt (Mar 15, 2010)

Skyler said:


> I use Chrome, now that it has add-on capabilities and supports my ad-blocking plugin. I only use IE for PayPal, since PayPal won't support Chrome for whatever reason.


 
PayPal supports my Chrome (Mac). Here's a way to check it. Go to my ministry website. Click on the Donate option. It will take you to our PayPal account. Enter large number in the donation box. See if it works (and accept our thanks).


----------



## Skyler (Mar 15, 2010)

Curt said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > I use Chrome, now that it has add-on capabilities and supports my ad-blocking plugin. I only use IE for PayPal, since PayPal won't support Chrome for whatever reason.
> ...


 
 It didn't work. The popup box said something about Chrome's gullibility quotient being too low?


----------



## Curt (Mar 15, 2010)

Skyler said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > Skyler said:
> ...


 
Well, I did try to help!


----------



## Andres (Mar 15, 2010)

Curt said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > I use Chrome, now that it has add-on capabilities and supports my ad-blocking plugin. I only use IE for PayPal, since PayPal won't support Chrome for whatever reason.
> ...


 
I did it Pastor! So when can I expect my ten-fold prosperity blessings?


----------



## Curt (Mar 15, 2010)

Andres said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > Skyler said:
> ...


 
We ran out, brother. But your (only slightly used) blessing hanky is on its way.


----------



## ooguyx (Mar 16, 2010)

I liked Chrome, but I am really frustrated that it slows down considerably after a while.


----------



## ClayPot (Mar 16, 2010)

Firefox. Maybe Chrome for Mac when it's out of Beta.


----------



## buggy (Mar 16, 2010)

Chrome is really super-fast! I said goodbye to IE when it takes an average of 10-15 seconds to load just one page. The last straw came when i can't access my college email...


----------

